# A little reminder



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Just a little reminder guys, please respect the mods here. We try our damndest to be fair in all situations. If a mod makes a decision you are not happy with, please PM me instead of airing the dirty laundry on the forums. It is the respectful thing to do.....not only respectful to the mods but respectful of this site.

If your heated over something, please make a mature decision, keep your dirty laundry private, let me know, and we will work out a solution.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I agree 100%

Mods...you are doing a great job. Thanks for all your hard work!

Xenon...thanks for making this such a great site!

Jeffrey


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Hm.. i have a problem with the mods.. !!..

there's no one in the chatroom sometimes..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Mods...you are doing a great job. Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> ...


 I dont want this to be a praise mods or Pfury thread. Just letting people know Ive seen some stuff here lately that I feel is not showing respect to the mods or other members of the site.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PastorJeff said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Mods...you are doing a great job. Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> ...


I do thank you for your compliments though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

people come on these mods have a tough time 
and they do everything for you and they dont get paid for it
so please respect them and everybody else for that matter 
because one day i might be a mod and i better get respect


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> because _one day i might be a mod_ and i better get respect


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Who do we go to if we have a problem with you, Xenon? Heh.







WHO WILL POLICE THE POLICE CHIEF!?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Mods...you are doing a great job. Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> ...


 This guy rules


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Who do we go to if we have a problem with you, Xenon? Heh.:laugh: WHO WILL POLICE THE POLICE CHIEF!?


 you go to another site.....









why would you be here if you had a problem with the owner?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Who do we go to if we have a problem with you, Xenon? Heh.:laugh: WHO WILL POLICE THE POLICE CHIEF!?
> ...


JOKE?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Who do we go to if we have a problem with you, Xenon? Heh.:laugh: WHO WILL POLICE THE POLICE CHIEF!?


PM me and I will file the complaint accordingly...in the toilet

Did I say that out loud?!?







Sorry...









Jeffrey


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Who do we go to if we have a problem with you, Xenon? Heh.:laugh: WHO WILL POLICE THE POLICE CHIEF!?
> ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


 I know.... just playing with you


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


Mettle...Pssst....I was only kidding....it was a joke

Jeffrey


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Who do we go to if we have a problem with you, Xenon? Heh.:laugh: WHO WILL POLICE THE POLICE CHIEF!?


 Ill take his complaints


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

did i miss somthing?









I feel i see alot of respect to the mods, dealers, and people who know there sh*t. I just think we should try a little more on noobies. There is a little 2 much busting of new peoples balls. Give respect to the new people and you shall recieve respect back. And for the new people to show the expierenced people respect.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Any problems with Xenon should be directed to me and I will deal with him accordingly.....Nothing like a good spanking to bring him back in line!!!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Any problems with Xenon should be directed to me and I will deal with him accordingly.....Nothing like a good spanking to bring him back in line!!!


 Will that be with daddys leather belt or a closed fist.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

FuZZy said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Any problems with Xenon should be directed to me and I will deal with him accordingly.....Nothing like a good spanking to bring him back in line!!!
> ...


 only leather baby.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> FuZZy said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 oooo your dirty!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Who do we go to if we have a problem with you, Xenon? Heh.:laugh: WHO WILL POLICE THE POLICE CHIEF!?
> ...


 Ooooh... Ms Nat will make sure that Xenon pays if he's a naughty boy.









I have faith in her abilities.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


 Someone's got to do it


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

R - E - S - P - E - C - T


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks mods!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> I just think we should try a little more on noobies. There is a little 2 much busting of new peoples balls. Give respect to the new people and you shall recieve respect back. And for the new people to show the expierenced people respect.


I agree - I noticed there's a number of people that at times think they are "better" (in whatever sense of the word) than newcomers, and whip out the word n00b or similar at any given occasion, just because they have a high post count, or are member of this site longer than those new people...

For the gazillionth time: post count doesn't mean a damn thing (besides commitment to this site) - how many posts do Frank or DonH have, compared to me, Mike or Innes for example??? And do we 3 combined even know a fraction of what those guys know??? We can only wish...

So please stop acting like you are worth more because you have been around longer or have more posts: arrogant behaviour like that may make people hesitant to post a question, or, even worse, might potentially even scare away new members.
Don't just respect those that know their sh*t, or try keep keep this board the place it is - if any, new people deserve to be treated with respect, since it's the influx of new blood (and thus new ideas, thoughts, experiences, etc.) that keeps this site running, and in the end, we all learn from each other...

Just my 2 cents :smile:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> FuZZy said:
> 
> 
> > I just think we should try a little more on noobies. There is a little 2 much busting of new peoples balls. Give respect to the new people and you shall recieve respect back. And for the new people to show the expierenced people respect.
> ...


Hmmm..
I wonder who that was directed at......This is now # 2 Flame in my direction ...
Funny...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > FuZZy said:
> ...


 I think this was directed to me, cause I hate you all!!!







HAHA j/k. I dont have, nor had any problems ever with any member (not that I know of). But as said, "give respect/earn respect" is the motto for everyone.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > FuZZy said:
> ...


 It wasnt directed towards anyone in particular.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that's why he put almost the exact same thing in another thread that he did in this one..same goes for mods though right??

if you have a problem with someone on this site you should PM them too instead of pointing it out to them on the board in front of everyone.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Hmmm..
> I wonder who that was directed at......This is now # 2 Flame in my direction ...
> Funny...


Stop acting like you're the only one that gets 'reprimanded' by staff....









You can interpret my words as you please and take them personally: that's your problem, not mine. I know what I say and what I mean: whatever you see in it is not my concern...

These words represent just my personal opinions about an issue which bothered me longer than just today - this thread was the right place to add my 2 cents: blame fate for having this thread being posted on the same day I adressed it elsewhere...

If anyone makes more of it than it actually is, well......


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

where is the rolleyes smiley when you need it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm..
> ...


 Ok Judazz....


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I did not direct that comment to anyone in general. I was just speaking for the new people on the site.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

it wasnt directed at you MR HARLEY i know for sure it was aimed at me


















why not have some of the money from the contest and the stuff you sell go to pay the mods. you know like so they have a paycheck or something for watching our asses in case we do something wrong


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This entire thread was directed at me! MWA HA HA HA!!!









Wait, why am I happy about this?









Maybe it's because I'm so cool.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Why must this be directed to anyone? The rules apply to every member of the site and have been broken on occasion by more than just the few that have replied in this thread. 
This thread was just ment as a friendly reminder that we are a community and just to treat othes as you want to be treated....nothing more.
If this thread was directed to any one person it was me because im the meanest bastard on this site


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> im the meanest bastard on this site


 <----No, I am!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Why must this be directed to anyone? The rules apply to every member of the site and have been broken on occasion by more than just the few that have replied in this thread.
> This thread was just ment as a friendly reminder that we are a community and just to treat othes as you want to be treated....nothing more.
> If this thread was directed to any one person it was me because im the meanest bastard on this site










True.. to get GG, Jonas, and Mike mad would be 10 times scarrier and to witness compared to a shoal of hungry Ps going after a bubbleyed goldfish.

Well as they say.. only the ones who get defensive are the ones that know they're wrong. But as stated, theres no pointing fingers at anyone in particular. The statement were made to keep the sanity and respect in line for _*EVERYONE*_. Just a heads up for most of us to remember.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Why must this be directed to anyone? The rules apply to every member of the site and have been broken on occasion by more than just the few that have replied in this thread.
> This thread was just ment as a friendly reminder that we are a community and just to treat othes as you want to be treated....nothing more.


G.G. -

I have to completely agree with you. I honestly think that this is going to be the formost site for Piranha husbandry in the world. People are looking for somewhere to find information on piranha that is not biased by those that feel the fish is evil or disgusting.

Like it or not, there is a mentality that goes AGAINST US as piranha keepers. We are viewed as ignorant, violent, outcast jerks that want to do nothing more than watch the voilence that can come with piranha.

While that may be true for some, most of us have learned a new level of respect when it comes to piranha husbandry. Each one of us needs to work to change that image...and it can start here.

I don't think that comment was geared towards anyone in particular, for I myself get kinda irritated with the same question over and over (often times by those that are newer to the hobby of piranha). But how we treat people here on this site is going to determine the type of people that we will attract. What kind of people do we want to attract? Hmmmm.....interesting.....

Xenon and the mods can do everything they can to advance this site as the formost site for pirannha husbandry, but if we the users of the forum are nothing but idiots wrapped up in a moron, then we are not going to do anything to further this site, or the hobby of collecting and studying the piranha.

Just my .02 cents

Jeffrey


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok that's it stop derailing this damn thread you bunch of damn n00bs and







mods!
















Hehe funny stuff??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ok that's it stop derailing this damn thread you bunch of damn n00bs and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have issues with gay people? You seem to like that one icon a lot?









Heh.

Oh... Can't derail the thread... Hmmm... What to say?

BE RESPECTFUL! Don't be like me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Mettle said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok that's it stop derailing this damn thread you bunch of damn n00bs and
> ...


 What you got something against gays?! Me and the guys from Banana Republic and Armani Exchange will come down to your house and beat you down!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Mettle said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok that's it stop derailing this damn thread you bunch of damn n00bs and
> ...


 gees Mettle

he just thnks everyone is gay except him and the fab five but he is thnking the opposite cause i told him that. he is actually gay

i told him if you are gay you like girls and you are straight if you like guys

pretty funny hun

just dont tell him he is....gay








j/k


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 You just confused the f*ck out of me.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> I have to completely agree with you. I honestly think that this is going to be the formost site for Piranha husbandry in the world. People are looking for somewhere to find information on piranha that is not biased by those that feel the fish is evil or disgusting.


exactly what we are here for
so bashing newbs (as they are called)will only get someone not asking ?'s on this site and craming 20 reds in a 55g
we are here to educate and help people out 
if u are here for something other than learning or educating other people
then i say leave or just stay in the lounge
im getting sick and tired of all these flame post about what u know and the other person doesent (or what u think u might know)
and please take personal sh*t to pm
i dont want to read this crap and niether does anyonew else

and happy posting









(crazyklown89 ,mettle and sweet lu this is a serious thread dont mess it up with all this derailing )
dam i think we need to post the rules everytime someone signs on


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> exactly what we are here for
> so bashing newbs (as they are called)will only get someone not asking ?'s on this site and craming 20 reds in a 55g
> we are here to educate and help people out
> if u are here for something other than learning or educating other people
> ...


 Well said! If we could get people to take the personal crap to the PM's it would solve alot of the garbage that gets posted. Even in the Lounge!

Mettle - I have to be honest...I have only been here a couple of months, but I have not seen you being rude?!? Am I missing something?

I actually remember seeing you helping out some people while back?!?

Jeffrey


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > exactly what we are here for
> ...










i was just adding names from this thread who are derailing other than that mettle has been on point









and alot of garbage ( i mean that loosely) is in the lounge and thats what its there for
off fish topic and relax from talkin about fish all the time


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > exactly what we are here for
> ...


 Aw... I am loved.









But in all seriousness, I can't agree more with the thing having to do with newbies. Because yeah, we have a search engine, but most people who sign up don't even know it's there. So cut them some slack. If I person is spending the time to come on the net, find this site, and ask their question (even if it's been asked 500 million times before) then at least they show the caring and responsibility to ASK instead of go out and buy 10 RBPs and try and cram them into a 20 g long or something... They'll know better!

Funniest part is, most of the time, the harshet critics are the ones who have been in the hobby for about 3 months to a year. The ones who have been in it for a long time seem to be more patient... Not a dig on anyone, just saying...

Also... Just to show we're all newbies to a certain extent, here's a post from Rhom Zilla from the non-p forums of the site asking about other fish and tanks and stuff. It just shows we can know a lot about one thing and not so much about another... We're all newbies at something at some point:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=25178

Hope he doesn't mind any!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Also... Just to show we're all newbies to a certain extent, here's a post from Rhom Zilla from the non-p forums of the site asking about other fish and tanks and stuff. It just shows we can know a lot about one thing and not so much about another... We're all newbies at something at some point:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=25178
> 
> Hope he doesn't mind any!


 Noob shnoob.. everyone here (even Frank, DonH, HOLLYWOOD, Judazzz..etc) at one time started with a Sponge Bob fishtank for a present which eventually became an obsession. My motto is, "you can never be too old or too knowledgable enough to learn knew things". Just remember.. even though you know alot, theres always a person who has far greater knowledge compared to what you know.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

"Well if we wanted to live forever, we wouldn't of become ushers."









C'mon, It's funny if you get it!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mettle said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok that's it stop derailing this damn thread you bunch of damn n00bs and
> ...


 actually this thread was made after I saw a post by fluidnyc to be specific. But as I said, this is a general reminder. It wasnt related to anyone in particular....just a general trend I have been noticing.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> did i miss somthing?


 thats what im trying to figure out :rock:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Also... Just to show we're all newbies to a certain extent, here's a post from Rhom Zilla from the non-p forums of the site asking about other fish and tanks and stuff. It just shows we can know a lot about one thing and not so much about another... We're all newbies at something at some point:
> ...


 I started with a 55 gallon,


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> If your heated over something, please make a mature decision, keep your dirty laundry private


 thats why we should dress karen up in a french maid outfit and make sure she's doing her job by taking out the dirty laundry!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > If your heated over something, please make a mature decision, keep your dirty laundry private
> ...


 Oh no, Im doomed


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

OK yeah, enough derailing. And for the respect thing I've disrepected everyone on this site cause I thought I was funny but I looked like a douche. And everyone deserves the same amount of respect, new member or mod. As for the noob thing even Mike was noob, everyone was....so like Death said please take it to PM and don't post it publicly.......please.:laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you know

since this thread has started i have gotten a lot more pm's and they werent about fish

but hey i have no hard feeling against the people who sent them

they were just rying to expree there









not to anyone in pictular

no offense


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> you know
> 
> since this thread has started i have gotten a lot more pm's and they werent about fish
> 
> ...


 If you are getting harrassed by PM please let me know as well and we will sort it out. :smile:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> You can interpret my words as you please and take them personally: that's your problem, not mine. I know what I say and what I mean: whatever you see in it is not my concern...


 So when Jonas says "Blow me" or "f**k off", he literally means get out your knee pads, and the googles or just bend off and f**k off :laugh:


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Mods...you are doing a great job. Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> ...


 Mods , Are Doing an excellent Job


----------

